# design comme adjectif



## Kelly B

Bonsoir,

Comment traduiriez-vous _design _lorsqu'on l'emploie en adjectif : cet ordinateur est design donc je le préfère aux autres.

Oxford Hachette propose modern, functional. Qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci!


----------



## DDT

Moi je dirais...très design, quoi !  

DDT


----------



## Hyppolite

Hi Kelly B,
I think "functional" is definitely not appropriate. "Design" means that the object looks good according to the modern criteria set by, well, design. It has nothing to do with practical considerations. Can't you use the adjective "designer" in this context ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
"Cet ordinateur est très esthétique, très élégant, bien dessiné, à la mode" (avec une idée, vraie ou fausse, de fonctionnel)
_"On voit qu'on a réfléchi à son esthétique lorsqu'on l'a conçu"_
Hope it helps!


----------



## DDT

Hyppolite said:
			
		

> Hi Kelly B,
> I think "functional" is definitely not appropriate. "Design" means that the object looks good according to the modern criteria set by, well, design. It has nothing to do with practical considerations. Can't you use the adjective "designer" in this context ?



mmmh, moi j'ai bien entendu souvent dire "design/très design"...je ne crois pas que "designer" soit appoprié...en plus "design" fait bien partie du vocabulaire (peut-être d'adoption   ) français  

DDT


----------



## Hyppolite

Okay, I'm confused...Do you want to translate "design" to English or to French ???


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Anyway, "designer" is not an adjective in french, adopted or not!
What did you have in mind ?
Hope it helps


----------



## Hyppolite

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Anyway, "designer" is not an adjective in french, adopted or not!
> What did you have in mind ?
> Hope it helps


That's the problem. Reading Kelly B's post, I got the sense that she had the word "design" in French, and that she wanted to translate it to English. But apparently, I'm only one here to think that.
"Designer" is an adjective in English : "un objet design" = "a designer item"


----------



## DDT

Hyppolite said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm confused...Do you want to translate "design" to English or to French ???



disons que dire que quelque chose est "très design" était peut-être assez "branchouille" au début, mais c'est une expression qui commence à être utilisé de plus en plus

DDT


----------



## timpeac

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Comment traduiriez-vous _design _lorsqu'on l'emploie en adjectif : cet ordinateur est design donc je le préfère aux autres.
> 
> Oxford Hachette propose modern, functional. Qu'en pensez-vous?
> 
> Merci!


 
Puisqu'ici il s'agit du français qui utilise un mot anglais, pourquoi pas traduire en utilisant un mot français en anglais - 

This computer is absolutely de rigueur so I prefer it to the others.


----------



## timpeac

Hyppolite said:
			
		

> That's the problem. Reading Kelly B's post, I got the sense that she had the word "design" in French, and that she wanted to translate it to English. But apparently, I'm only one here to think that.
> "Designer" is an adjective in English : "un objet design" = "a designer item"


 
C'est ce que j'ai pensé aussi


----------



## DDT

timpeac said:
			
		

> Puisqu'ici il s'agit du français qui utilise un mot anglais, pourquoi pas traduire en utilisant un mot français en anglais -
> 
> This computer is absolutely de rigeur so I prefer it to the others.



dis ça et on te dira: “Les ordis c'est pas un truc pour toi, papy”    (ne m'en veux pas, mais je n'ai pas pu résister, quoi !     )

*puts again the mod hat on*

Je crois que "de rigueur" correspond plutôt à "formal"

DDT


----------



## CARNESECCHI

hello,
"C'te babasse est too much! J'flippe un max!"


----------



## timpeac

DDT said:
			
		

> dis ça et on te dira: “Les ordis c'est pas un truc pour toi, papy”  (ne m'en veux pas, mais j'ai pas pu résister, quoi !    )
> 
> *puts again the mod hat on*
> 
> Je crois que "de rigueur" correspond plutôt à "formal"
> 
> DDT


 
Haha

En effet je dirais qu'en anglais "de rigueur" n'est pas formel mais plutôt un peu ringard, et un peu snob. Si "design" n'a pas ces connotations en français ça marche pas - mais ce n'est pas un peu ringard que d'éparpiller son parler d'anglicismes comme ça en français ?


----------



## Kelly B

Hyppolite said:
			
		

> That's the problem. Reading Kelly B's post, I got the sense that she had the word "design" in French, and that she wanted to translate it to English. But apparently, I'm only one here to think that.
> "Designer" is an adjective in English : "un objet design" = "a designer item"


 Si, vous m'avez bien compris, merci, mes amis! J'avoue que je n'arrivais pas à comprendre le sens du mot anglais _designer _moi même quand je l'ai trouvé ici dans le dico WR; c'était toi, Hyppolite, qui me l'a clarifié, donc j'hesite à l'employer. Quand il s'agit des vetements ou le mobilier, si, mais pour les appareils ça ne colle pas pour moi en anglais.
Bon, je devrais relire vos idées...


----------



## Hyppolite

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> hello,
> "C'te babasse est too much! J'flippe un max!"


What ???  What on earth does this mean ? I see I still have A LOT to learn in French !


----------



## DDT

timpeac said:
			
		

> Haha
> 
> En effet je dirais qu'en anglais "de rigueur" n'est pas formel mais plutôt un peu ringard, et un peu snob. Si "design" n'a pas ces connotations en français ça marche pas - mais ce n'est pas un peu ringard que d'éparpiller son parler d'anglicismes comme ça en français ?



Pense tout simplement que desormais on dit de plus en plus "on y go" au lieu de "on y va" et plein d'autres """"""merveilles"""""    de ce genre...et je dirais que ça fait bien "branchouille" (à mi-chemin entre snob et ringard, comme tu disais justement    )

DDT


----------



## Hyppolite

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Si, vous m'avez bien compris, merci, mes amis! J'avoue que je n'arrivais pas à comprendre le sens du mot anglais _designer _moi même quand je l'ai trouvé ici dans le dico WR; c'était toi, Hyppolite, qui me l'a clarifié, donc j'hesite à l'employer. Quand il s'agit des vetements ou le mobilier, si, mais pour les appareils ça ne colle pas pour moi en anglais.
> Bon, je devrais relire vos idées...


Peut-être "this computer looks really nice and high-fashion" ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

hello,
babasse, bécane, bouzin = en général machin électronique, micro ordinateur en particulier
(Pour info : Tupolev : Ordinateur qui a grillé)
too much : no need to translate!!!! (vachement classe)
J'flippe : je m'excite, je m'énerve
un max = un maximum = beaucoup
Hope it helps!


----------



## DDT

Hyppolite said:
			
		

> What ???  What on earth does this mean ? I see I still have A LOT to learn in French !



"babasse" ? moi aussi je suis paumé  
mais tu connais pas "flipper" ? QUOI ??? en tout cas ça signifie "déconner (grave)"   

DDT

Edit: je viens de trouver le post de CARNESECCHI, donc maintenant je suis moins paumé au sujet de "babasse", merci CARNESECCHI    (de la part de ma mac-babasse aussi   )


----------



## Kelly B

Stylish, peut-être?


----------



## Hyppolite

DDT said:
			
		

> mais tu connais pas "flipper" ? QUOI ??? en tout cas ça signifie "déconner (grave)"
> 
> DDT


Ben non...J'ai honte, mais je suis forcé de reconnaître que je ne savais pas que ça pouvait prendre ce sens. Je ne connaissais que le sens "avoir peur".


----------



## Hyppolite

Yeah, stylish. But isn't that for clothes only ? I still think "high-fashion" could be the right translation.


----------



## DDT

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Stylish, peut-être?



Pourquoi pas ?

DDT


----------



## timpeac

"Stylish computer", ça marche pour moi. Par contre "high-fashion computer", hmmm pour moi ça ne marche pas. "High-fashion" pour moi c'est juste les vêtements (donc tout-à-fait le contraire de tes impressions Hyppolite!!  )


----------



## Cath.S.

Carnesecchi, _babasse_ désigne souvent en argot quelque chose de totalement différent : le sexe féminin. J'avoue que je ne connaissais que ce sens, qui est le plus ancien, et que ta phrase m'a donc fait hausser les sourcils - non que je sois prude, mais elle em semblait tellement hors contexte !

Tu ne devrais l'employer dans le sens de bécane qu'avec des mordus d'informatique, sinon tu risques de choquer (c'est un mot beaucoup plus vulgaire que _chatte_, par exemple).


Kelly, désolée pour le hors-sujet, _design_ pour moi se dit _stylish_ en anglais.


----------



## timpeac

Edit - Hyppolite, tu ne penses pas à "the height of fashion" par contre ? Ca marche pour moi "this computer is the height of fashion".


----------



## Hyppolite

Eh bien, je ne sais pas si c'est grammaticalement correct de l'employer pour des objets electroniques, mais je sais que je l'ai déjà entendu employé comme ça. Contrairement à "stylish"...qui pour moi, est limité aux vêtements, et accessoires.
Height of fashion ? Hmmm...ça marche. En tout cas, ça ne me dérangerait pas, moi, de l'employer.


----------



## Kelly B

Fashionable, maybe? It frequently appears as part of a list, where a phrase like height of fashion seems a bit much.

None of these is any worse than chic, anyway, which is often used here as well. 
"Oooh, I just got this ultra-chic computer..." 
"Nerd alert!!!" (attention aux petits intellos coincés...?)


----------



## DDT

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Fashionable, maybe? It frequently appears as part of a list, where a phrase like height of fashion seems a bit much.
> 
> None of these is any worse than chic, anyway, which is often used here as well.
> "Oooh, I just got this ultra-chic computer..."
> "Nerd alert!!!" (attention aux petits intellos coincés...?)



So we probably also found the equivalent of "branchouille"  

Quoi que "stylish" m'a déjà l'air bien coincé  

DDT


----------



## anangelaway

DDT said:
			
		

> So we probably also found the equivalent of "branchouille"
> 
> Quoi que "stylish" m'a déjà l'air bien coincé
> 
> DDT


 
oh DDT! I found the perfect stylish computer for you!
*DDT's new generation*... hé hé...


----------



## Kelly B

Tiens, anangelaway, celui-ci le plaira encore mieux, la couleur lui conviendra: http://www.pc-depot.co.uk/images/products/zorrogreen.jpg


----------

